# Long Cannon Bones



## jnieman (Feb 28, 2018)

So I have a 2yo colt by Sophisticated Catt that I got as a weanling. I noticed he has funny legs, but I'm not sure if it's long cannon bones or just how he's put together. I looked at his sire and he is built the same way along with most of his foals. They're very thick short bodied animals. I will attach photos of sire and my colt. Let me know what you guys think! :runninghorse2:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not seeing anything funny. the colt is the spitting image of the sire, IMO.

gonna be a nicely built horse.

I would say that if we could see his feet better, it might make more sense. it looks like his heels MIGHT be running forward a bit in the front. but, grass is obscuring that.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like he has some long ties and underrun heels. Not the right angles (too high and not correct angle) to really be evaluating leg conformation though. I would get him trimmed better and set him up on cement and then evaluate.


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Cannons are good and short. Possible issue with pastern angles as above.


----------

